# PISTON PUMP



## THE1UNV (Jun 5, 2006)

To get the best results out of a piston pump whats needed? Size Motor and gears,how much PSI,Nitrogen over Air,let me know im runnin two pump 6 batteries


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

don't blow ur goldddamnn face off


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

You really want to know the best way to get results??
































Do a Fuckin Search! :twak:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

double pump you dont need pistons.....

but if you already have them there is a lil. trick called.......


























TRIAL & ERROR.....


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by San Jose Customs_@Sep 24 2006, 02:40 AM~6233443
> *double pump you dont need pistons.....
> 
> but if you already have them there is a lil. trick called.......
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

trial and error is VERY EXPENSIVE!!!!!!!!!! some people just seem to be made of money or something i dno... lots of us cant just go buy all the shit in the store and see what we like best... it doesnt work that way...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE1UNV_@Sep 23 2006, 09:01 PM~6232479
> *To get the best results out of a piston pump whats needed? Size Motor and gears,how much PSI,Nitrogen over Air,let me know im runnin two pump 6 batteries
> *



ITS ALL GONNA DEPEND ON YOUR CAR,HOW YOU HIT THE SWITCH, AND A # OF OTHER THINGS, WHAT MIGHT WORK FOR YOU WONT NESSICARLIY WORK FOR THE NEXT GUY, PISTONS ARE NOT FOR UNEXPERINCED USERS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 25 2006, 10:48 AM~6239609
> *PISTONS ARE NOT FOR UNEXPERINCED USERS
> *




True but DAMN they work like a mo fo! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 25 2006, 11:48 AM~6239609
> *ITS ALL GONNA DEPEND ON YOUR CAR,HOW YOU HIT THE SWITCH, AND A # OF OTHER THINGS, WHAT MIGHT WORK FOR YOU WONT NESSICARLIY WORK FOR THE NEXT GUY, PISTONS ARE NOT FOR UNEXPERINCED USERS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

dont pressurize oxygen aka ambient air from a compressor use dry nitrogen the pressure in the tank wont change and use a #13 gear on 8 batteries with a sieko pro motor


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 25 2006, 10:00 PM~6243846
> *dont pressurize oxygen aka  ambient air  from a compressor  use dry nitrogen  the pressure in the tank wont change and use a #13 gear on 8 batteries with a sieko pro motor
> *


did you mean saco.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

yup


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 25 2006, 11:00 PM~6243846
> *dont pressurize oxygen aka  ambient air  from a compressor  use dry nitrogen  the pressure in the tank wont change and use a #13 gear on 8 batteries with a sieko pro motor
> *


sieko??, dont they make watches??? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 25 2006, 09:00 PM~6243846
> *dont pressurize oxygen aka  ambient air  from a compressor  use dry nitrogen  the pressure in the tank wont change and use a #13 gear on 8 batteries with a sieko pro motor
> *



#13 on a piston huh??????


----------



## since 94 (Nov 28, 2002)

what kinda pressure is yall locs runnin in your tanks (piston)?

im running bout 120 psi (nitrogen) on a single, seems to work best for me jsut curious as to what everyone else is running as far as pressure is concerened.....................


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

#13 is what i have been told more flow and its under pressure if they had a #15 im sure people would run it for flow reasons


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 26 2006, 12:34 PM~6247388
> * if they had a #15 im sure people would run it for flow reasons
> *



Then why don't they make one??? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 11:45 AM~6247481
> *Then why don't they make one???  :dunno:
> *


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a 87 blazer with a v-6 and uppers extended 2'' fully wrapped. 4 ton springs and 8 batts single pump. its a piston. i run a #11 mazochi head and 180psi of nitrogen. the end result is it hops 50 plus with weak batterys :biggrin: you have to play with the pressures thats tuned to your car. give it time you'll get it. dont let the haters get to you. lil is a lowriders website to help people not fuck them over and make fun of them when they are trying to learn something new. have any other ?'s pm me. till then stay up. :thumbsup:


----------



## want a caprice (Jul 11, 2005)

alot of people dont know that u have sand the tank with 1000-3000 grid so piston dont get stuck some people to much psi to try to get a lot of psi and that piston be getting stuck just my ways


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by want a caprice_@Sep 26 2006, 08:36 PM~6250910
> *alot of people dont know that u have sand the tank with 1000-3000 grid so piston dont get stuck  some people to much psi to try to get a lot of psi and that piston be getting stuck just my ways
> *


???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ??? dont understand


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 26 2006, 07:42 PM~6250980
> *???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: ??? dont understand
> *


that's what I was thinking too... I know the BM piston tanks are polish honed, so sanding them would mess up the inside of the bore... and the prohopper ones ar aluminum, so they wouldn't really need to be sanded either... hmmmm.


----------



## want a caprice (Jul 11, 2005)

u try to put ur hand in the tank and push the piston


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

running 4 piston pumps....love them :biggrin:


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

planning one getting one but what brand is most reliable


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Sep 26 2006, 09:08 PM~6251217
> *planning one getting one but what brand is most reliable
> *



i olny use black magic products!! but if i had make a 2nd choice, its be pitbull then prohopper


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

i wanna make a #15 dammit and patent that bitch!!! 
after i start my lowrider tv show on sundays :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Jose Customs_@Sep 24 2006, 12:40 AM~6233443
> *double pump you dont need pistons.....
> but if you already have them there is a lil. trick called.......
> TRIAL & ERROR.....
> *


Dammn, you trying to kill the homie! You DO NOT want to trial and error with a Piston! Wait till you know what youre doing BEFORE you even think about putting nitro in it. We dont want you to end up like that one homie...................who had one smack him in the face.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

How do they react with no nitrogen? Like a regular pump? I'm about to put two in a 64 rag and always wondered that........


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

And I know I dont need 2 but dammit they look good too! (the prohopper ones)


----------



## THE1UNV (Jun 5, 2006)

> *i olny use black magic products!! but if i had make a 2nd choice, its be pitbull then prohopper*



does black magic sell chrome piston pumps I seen there site they were like $900 or some crazy ass price....whats the difference between brands is it preference???


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 27 2006, 09:57 AM~6254375
> *How do they react with no nitrogen? Like a regular pump? I'm about to put two in a 64 rag and always wondered that........
> *



well even if you dont plan on charging the tank(to use as a reg pump) you need to fill the tank,leave the plug cracked and put about 10-15 psi to bleed the tank tighetn the plug. other wise you will create a vacum in the tank and the pump will not work proplery. after tht you can charge it with nitrgen if you want or not


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE1UNV_@Sep 27 2006, 10:07 AM~6254474
> *does black magic sell chrome piston pumps I seen there site they were like $900 or some crazy ass price....whats the difference between brands is it preference???
> *



yes the sell chrome ones, you can buy a complete pump assembly or you can purchase jsut a piston tank kit,

i like the bm tanks better becasue they are steel, prohopper is alum, but prohooper has a better scharder vavle design but to me thats not that big of a deal


----------



## THE1UNV (Jun 5, 2006)

my rides only reinforced a lil bit about 1/4 (Front frame and A-Arms)id say,is that enough to handle a piston pump without having to reinforce more


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE1UNV_@Sep 27 2006, 09:23 AM~6254589
> *my rides only reinforced a lil bit about 1/4 (Front frame and A-Arms)id say,is that enough to handle a piston pump without having to reinforce more
> *


nah i would definately run more reinforcement along the sides of the frame, and the whole rear end including ur arches and differential


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Sep 26 2006, 08:44 PM~6250992
> *that's what I was thinking too... I know the BM piston tanks are polish honed, so sanding them would mess up the inside of the bore... and the prohopper ones ar aluminum, so they wouldn't really need to be sanded either... hmmmm.
> *



sounds to me, like someones been using* air* in there tanks


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 27 2006, 09:57 AM~6254375
> *How do they react with no nitrogen? Like a regular pump? I'm about to put two in a 64 rag and always wondered that........
> *


worse than a regular pump.. needs alittle pressure in it to work right, without a charge it creates back pressure, kindof like a sucktion cup


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 27 2006, 11:15 AM~6255099
> *nah i would definately run more reinforcement along the sides of the frame, and the whole rear end including ur arches and differential
> *


*a must*


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 27 2006, 10:00 AM~6254399
> *And I know I dont need 2 but dammit they look good too! (the prohopper ones)
> *



did i forget to tell you them black magic tele-scopics only work with black magic pumps :0 :0 :0 :0 




j/k......lol....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

all chrome double piston pump fully assem, with chrome adex and polished hardline returns runs around $2,000...i love mine!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 27 2006, 11:34 AM~6255238
> *worse than a regular pump.. needs alittle pressure in it to work right, without a charge it creates back pressure, kindof like a sucktion cup
> *



exactly


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 27 2006, 10:43 AM~6255297
> *all chrome double piston pump fully assem, with chrome adex and polished hardline returns runs around $2,000...i love mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Sep 26 2006, 09:08 PM~6251217
> *planning one getting one but what brand is most reliable
> *


pro hopper pro hopper pro hopper pro hopper pro hopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## West Coast Rider (Aug 8, 2006)

Im buying 2 pro-hoppers this weekend I'll let you guys know how they work :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 27 2006, 05:01 PM~6257890
> *pro hopper pro hopper pro hopper pro hopper pro hopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yeah weel a homie of mine just got a dbl piston setup from them, and they blocks blew out :uh: were the motor bolts thread into, they must have went to deep machinein the returns it happens exactly the same place on both blocks, so for me ill stick with the best BLACKMAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 27 2006, 10:07 AM~6254476
> *well even if you dont plan on charging the tank(to use as a reg pump)  you need  to fill the tank,leave the plug cracked and put about 10-15 psi to bleed the tank tighetn the plug. other wise you will create a vacum in the tank and the pump will not work proplery. after tht you can charge it with nitrgen if you want or not
> *


10-15psi of nitrogen or air?


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 28 2006, 09:52 AM~6262879
> *10-15psi of nitrogen or air?
> *


never air :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 27 2006, 11:34 AM~6255238
> *worse than a regular pump.. needs alittle pressure in it to work right, without a charge it creates back pressure, kindof like a sucktion cup
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 27 2006, 11:38 AM~6255264
> *did i forget to tell you them black magic tele-scopics only work with black magic pumps :0  :0  :0  :0
> j/k......lol....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 28 2006, 09:53 AM~6262882
> *never air :biggrin:
> *


I love them telescopics you sent me too! :biggrin: Should have a nice summer next year


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 28 2006, 09:53 AM~6262882
> *never air :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 28 2006, 09:46 AM~6262848
> *yeah weel a homie of mine just got a dbl piston setup from them, and they blocks blew out :uh:  were the motor bolts thread into, they must have went to deep machinein the returns it happens exactly the same place on both blocks, so for me ill stick with the best BLACKMAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got this piston ,but it leaks out!!!!! :cheesy: 








Here's my single piston gate....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Sep 26 2006, 08:44 PM~6250992
> *that's what I was thinking too... I know the BM piston tanks are polish honed, so sanding them would mess up the inside of the bore... and the prohopper ones ar aluminum, so they wouldn't really need to be sanded either... hmmmm.
> *


running two pro hopper pistons. I did bore them just to get the walls smooth but not to much. It was very simple the smother it is the better it slides.... I know how you think mark dont run with that comment :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 29 2006, 03:27 AM~6269568
> *running two pro hopper pistons. I did bore them just to get the walls smooth but not to much. It was very simple the smother it is the better it slides.... I know how you think mark dont run with that comment :biggrin:
> *


damn so the pro hopper piston is prone to problems? n e ne ever have problems wit BMH piston pumps?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2006, 03:21 AM~6269558
> *I got this piston ,but it leaks out!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


PM me with a price on that entire chrome assembly u got there


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

> *PM me with a price on that entire chrome assembly u got there   *


I belive its $660 for an all chrome set up minus the Adex and fittings. Add another 
$480 for the adex and another $200 for the fittings and the Gauge.

so its about $1,340.00 all together.....


so then just figure out you shipping its alil over 40lbs


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Sep 29 2006, 12:23 PM~6271815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ouch


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

[/QUOTE]ouch 


> Gotta pay the cost if you wanna play with the big boys


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I got 2 pistons in sweet n low - pro hopper 
4 pistons in hurricane - pro hopper 
2 pistons in titanic - pro hopper 

8 pistons total - never had a problem - doin real good.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I got 2 pistons in sweet n low - pro hopper 
4 pistons in hurricane - pro hopper 
2 pistons in titanic - pro hopper 

8 pistons total - never had a problem - doin real good.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

"Piston pumps pretty much suck."

















:cheesy:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

Pro Hopper single piston pump, adex, 14 batts, 300 psi of nitrogen in my 79 g-body gets 60 inches.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Sep 29 2006, 04:19 PM~6272855
> *Pro Hopper single piston pump, adex, 14 batts, 300 psi of nitrogen in my 79 g-body gets 60 inches.
> *



put the safety valve back in..lol :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

DONT USE THE TANK RODS THAT COME WITH THE PISTON PUMPS, USE STAINLESS STEEL THREADED ROD AND DOUBLE NUT THEM. PUT A GAUGE ON THE OIL SIDE OF THE TANK SO YOU KNOW IF THERE IS PRESSURE. FOR HEAVY CARS HOLD THE LANDING PRESSURE SPIKE WITH SOME CHECKED FLOW CONTROLS ON THE CYLINDERS(ALLOWS THE BLAST FROM A PISTON PUMP TO QUICKLY FILL THE LINES), AND GET A GOOD DUMP.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 29 2006, 10:07 PM~6274369
> *DONT USE THE TANK RODS THAT COME WITH THE PISTON PUMPS, USE STAINLESS STEEL THREADED ROD AND DOUBLE NUT THEM. PUT A GAUGE ON THE OIL SIDE OF THE TANK SO YOU KNOW IF THERE IS PRESSURE. FOR HEAVY CARS HOLD THE LANDING PRESSURE SPIKE WITH SOME CHECKED FLOW CONTROLS ON THE CYLINDERS(ALLOWS THE BLAST FROM A PISTON PUMP TO QUICKLY FILL THE LINES), AND GET A GOOD DUMP.
> *


I DON'T THINK THAT WILL HELP. A FLOW CONTROL VALVE DOES JUST THAT, CONTROLS FLOW..THE PRESSURE WILL STILL BE THERE, JUST THE VOLUME OF RETURN OIL WILL BE METERED...

ALSO STAINLESS STEEL IS ONLY = TO GRADE 5...SOME OF THE TANK RODS ARE = TO GRADE 8 OR HIGHER....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 29 2006, 11:23 AM~6271120
> *damn so the pro hopper piston is prone to problems? n e ne ever have problems wit BMH piston pumps?
> *


No i have not had any problems with them. If your going to get pistons be sure you are informed on how to operate them,


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2006, 02:44 AM~6280776
> *I DON'T THINK THAT WILL HELP. A FLOW CONTROL VALVE DOES JUST THAT, CONTROLS FLOW..THE PRESSURE WILL STILL BE THERE, JUST THE VOLUME OF RETURN OIL WILL BE METERED...
> 
> ALSO STAINLESS STEEL IS ONLY = TO GRADE 5...SOME OF THE TANK RODS ARE = TO GRADE 8 OR HIGHER....
> *


IT HELPS THE PUMP, IF YOU GOT A PISTON PUMP IT ALLOWS THE OIL TO BE RUSHED ALOT FASTER FROM THE PUMP BECAUSE THE CAR(WHEN YOU LAND) WILL SWELL THE LINES FIRST BEFORE YOUR PUMP, WHICH MEANS MORE AMPS YOUR MOTOR WILL EAT UP(HYDRAULIC BRAKE) CONTROL THE FLUID UP FRONT.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

:cheesy: learn how to hit the switch


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Oct 3 2006, 03:16 PM~6298211
> *:cheesy: learn how to hit the switch
> *


BRAINDEAD CHEERLEADER RESPONS


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2006, 03:14 PM~6272501
> *"Piston pumps pretty much suck."
> :cheesy:
> *


i tell you what. come to atlanta and tell my blazer that i will only put 200psi in the tank and run 6 batts :biggrin: 
:nono: :nono:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Oct 3 2006, 07:55 PM~6299399
> *i tell you what. come to atlanta and tell my blazer that i will only put 200psi in the tank and run 6 batts :biggrin:
> :nono:  :nono:
> 
> *



It was a joke qoute from a non believer. :biggrin: I KNOW they work. 

<---------------------------- :cheesy: Single pump


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 08:26 PM~6300126
> *It was a joke qoute from a non believer.  :biggrin: I KNOW they work.
> 
> <---------------------------- :cheesy:  Single pump
> *



sorry bout that  thought you was a non believer :thumbsup: this is my opinion. people talk shit about pistons because they dont understand how they work. with a fully charged piston your saving battery juice. i to was a NON-BELIEVER. until i got my 1st piston. i only have this to say. ITS GREEEEEEEEEEEAAAAATTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is the only way to go


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I invented the piston pump.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 4 2006, 05:58 PM~6307454
> *I invented the penis pump.
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Oct 4 2006, 04:34 PM~6306449
> *this is the only way to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Speicher all day!


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

#9 Maz.150 psi and 96 volt will make it swang


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 5 2006, 09:57 AM~6311706
> *#9 Maz.150 psi and 96 volt will make it swang
> *


PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 4 2006, 06:58 PM~6307805
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 7 2006, 07:40 AM~6323550
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

ttt!


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

So.... No one likes the bladder pumps?
I've seen Deltoro's 63 on video and read
His post on here... I need a real world test as to
Which is Better since LRM has not accepted
My challenge to use different company's
Piston pumps in the same car vs Deltoros
Bladder pump to see who's product Truely
Reigns Supreme! Any of you big money cats
That's on here could you do that for us I just
Wanna buy what's best and not buy cause
That's what's the in thing......


----------

